# Macbook au jus de pomme.



## NO73 (9 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Il vient de m'arriver un malheur. J'ai renversé un verre de jus de pomme sur le clavier de mon Macbook...
Je l'ai tout de suite éteint, séché sans l'ouvrir, nettoyé etc.... Je l'ai rallumé, il marchait.
Seulement au deuxième démarrage il ne veut plus rien entendre...muet.

Je voulais savoir si quelqu'un avait déjà renversé quelques choses sur son clavier, et si oui est ce que c'est réparable, quel composant a pu être atteint, est ce que le macbook est inutilisable ?

N'étant plus sous garantit, est il mieux que je le démonte moi même ou dois je l'amener dans un centre de service agréé. Le diagnostic est il payant ? 

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## enjoypolo (9 Mai 2009)

Lol, le comble, un jus de pomme ...  C&est con que tu n'ai pas Apple Care, ca sert tellement ce truc la je te jure ! Les nombreuses fois ou jai eu des pepins avec ma machine (2 fois) et ca ma entierement couvert les frais (hors de prix, escroquerie ...) pour les pannes de ma machine. Perso, un macbook White (ancien modele) a les touches qui sont faites pour faciliter l'aeration, et donc ta probablement les composants avec sans ou pas trop de protec, donc t'a bien des chances que ce soit grave ? Je te conseil d'appeler un service specialiser mais bon, bonne chance pour les frais si ca savere grave  Apres je dis ca, j'en sais rien mais bon.
Good luck mate


----------



## NO73 (9 Mai 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse. Je vais contacter un service agréé. Si d'autre on déjà eu cette expérience. Faites moi en part. merci


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2009)

Il y a un fil récent avec du jus d'orange, mais c'est un sujet totalement différent :mouais::sleep:


----------



## surfman06 (10 Mai 2009)

Tu peux essayer de le démonter à condition que tu t'y connaisse.
Déjà tu verras l'ampleur des dégâts.
Cela peut venir d'une simple pièce, à divers pièces et si la carte mère est touchée, vu le prix de celle-ci, vaut mieux changé de macbook.
Je ne veux pas être l'oiseau de mauvaise augure, mais les pièces électroniques n'aiment pas le liquide en général.
C'est pour cela que maintenant, mes portables sont surélevés, car l'accident est vite arrivé.
(Perso, maintenant mon problème est la cigarette, car je m'endors et bouffe des claviers à tir la rigot - surtout au prix du clavier du nouveau macbook 302 - c'est hors sujet je sors)
Le devis se monte à 72, chez les réparateurs Apple, au moins tu sauras ce qu'il faut changer, bien sûr, si tu fais la réparation, il ne te comptera pas cette somme.


----------



## NO73 (10 Mai 2009)

Je l'ai démonté soigneusement hier. J'ai nettoyé délicatement avec une brosse à dent, un conton tige et du produit à vitre dilué avec de l'eau. J'ai séché le tout au sèche cheveux. Mais....sans succès, contrairement à certain sur ce forum ! 
On aurait dit que les composants étaient intactes à vu d'oeil.
Je pense que le mal a été fait sur le clavier. Mais problème c'est en une seule partie et je ne peux pas le nettoyer. Avant de le changer, je voudrais être sur que c'est bien ça. 
Donc diagnostic oblige...
72 euros ça fait mal. Sur ebay il y a des claviers à 80euros au lieu de 159 chez la pomme. Il faudra que je fasse mes comptes.

Merci pour vos suggestions.


----------



## surfman06 (10 Mai 2009)

Si c'est uniquement le clavier, t'arriverai à le démarrer. ( du moins je pense, vu on expérience avec les claviers foutus, les macs démarraient et je branchais un clavier externe pour travailler.)

Quand t'essaies de démarrer, c'est vraiment nada, pas de pomme allumé, voyant batterie ?, pas de bruit de disque dur, ou dvd, nada de chez nada.

Essaie de voir au niveau de la carte mère, sous l'emplacement du clavier, y a t il pas les fameux buvard d'humidité, ou débranche le clavier et essaie de démarrer, il se peut qu'il y ai une sécurité, et que la carte mère se mette en off.

Ça ne coûte rien d'essayer.

S'il démarre, tu sauras que ça vient du clavier, et tu branches un clavier externe en attendant.

@+


----------



## NO73 (10 Mai 2009)

Merci pour ta proposition. Mais d'après ce que j'ai pu voir, le bouton on-off est intégré au clavier. Comment démarer le macbook, si je débranche le clavier ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h27 ----------

Sinon je n'ai aucun bruit, de disque dur, de ventilo.Il ne tente même pas de démarrer. La nuit dernière il s'est mis à biper tout seul de manière régulière. Trop bizare.


----------



## surfman06 (10 Mai 2009)

Je n'ai jamais démonté un mac, seul un technicien ou une personne s'y connaissant pourra t'aider sur ce coup.
Ou alors, tu vas au centre de maintenance, et tu poses la question, à savoir si tu peux débrancher le clavier et faire démarrer la machine, en lui disant que t'es fauché, bref tu le baratines. Sais t-on jamais.
(Perso, maintronic vallauris près de nice, sont hyper sympa, et s'ils peuvent t'aider, ils le font)

Dis nous la référence exacte de ta machine. Ça peut aider.

@+,


----------



## NO73 (10 Mai 2009)

C'est un Macbook Core 2 Duo 2,2 Ghz de décembre 2007.


----------



## NO73 (24 Mai 2009)

Je reviens à la charge avec mon macbook noyé au jus de pomme.

Figurez vous qu'après grand nombre de démontage, nettoyage, remontage, mon macbook remarche... enfin presque. J'ai d'abord acheté un boitier externe 2,5 pouces pour exclure la panne de DD, nikel j'ai pu accéder à mes données depuis un pc.

J'ai voulu voir si mon clavier était mort. J'ai donc shunté les 2 pin O/I sur la carte mère et la miracle mon macbook démarre....sans clavier mais il démarre. Fausse joie car il commence déjà à bipper alors que je n'ai pas encore vu la pomme. 
Je me dis ça c'est un problème de ram...je fais des tests, en effet une de mes mémoires est morte...mon macbook démarre enfin jusqu'au Detskop.. Donc voilà j'en déduit que le clavier est belle et bien foutu. J'ai trouvé un vendeur pro sur ebay. J'ai peur qu'avec ce nouveau clavier cela ne fonctionne pas. 

D'après ce que je viens de vous dire, pensez vous qu'il n'y a pas photo ? Faut il que je fonce l'acheter ? ou cela peux venir d'un problème de carte mère par exemple ?

Merci pour votre aide. En attendant j'ai branché un clavier et une souris USB et je démarre le macbook avec un tourne vis ....

Bientôt les images de la réparation sur mon blog.


----------



## NO73 (20 Juin 2009)

et voilà la réparation en images : http://www.beewareblog.com/comment-reparer-macbook-innonde-jus-fruits.html


----------



## sarky9 (23 Février 2010)

salut,
Le clavier de mon ordi était casser enfin c'était plutôt le clip fixer sur le circuit imprimé permettant de relier le clavier a l'ordi qui est cassé je n'avait donc aucun moyen de démarrer mon ordi mais grâce a internet j'ai pu trouver les power pin (les deux soudure pour démarrer directement la carte mère et ça marche nickel et pour le clavier et la souris j'ai branché un clavier et une souris externe et si ça peut aider quelqu'un les explication sont ci dessous en image :


----------



## sanakro (23 Février 2010)

McGyver ! on t'a retrouvé !
en tout cas, chapeau, c'est dommage de le défigurer ainsi, mais le principal est qu'il fonctionne !
ah, les joies d'internet, on trouve tout et n'importe quoi, mais faut toujours se méfier quand même avant d'entreprendre des démarches qui pourraient mener au cramage de nos machines !
par contre, ça chauffe pas trop avec le carton ? parceque ça doit limiter les dissipations de chaleur non ?


----------



## sarky9 (25 Février 2010)

XD non au contraire le carton est plus fin que le plastic du clavier donc la ventilation ce fait plus facilement et pour que le carton tienne j'ai enlevé les clips qui était sur le clavier pour les coler sur le carton et les plaques de métal qui s'aimantait a l'écran comme ça mon MacBook ferme sans problème voila


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2010)

En lisant ce genre de mésaventure qui peut arriver à tout le monde, sauf au personne qui ne boive jamais jamais devant l'ordinateur ce qui est très bien.

Je pense que l'achat du film sur le clavier (celui avec une épaisseur petite) peut être un bon investissement au final si le confort sur clavier est identique, ton jus de pomme aurait fait beaucoup moins dégât je suppose, en plus pour les fumeurs, sa évite que la cendre rentre entre les touches ....


----------



## sarky9 (26 Février 2010)

Ouai c'est vrai sinon pour ceux qui n'ont pas vraiment les moyens d'acheter ce type de protection tu recouvre ton clavier de film étirable de cuisine ou d'emballage pour ceux qui on de la connaissance dans des entreprise c'est ce que faisait les employé de l'entreprise de mon père pour éviter de trop salir leur clavier vu qu'il faisait de la fabrication il avait les mains toujours dégueulasse moi perso maintenant ça ne me sert plus a rien XD


----------



## sarky9 (26 Février 2010)

J'ai résolu mon probleme de wifi SUPER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pour ceux que ça intéressent au lieu de me ruiner a acheter une nouvelle carte wifi pour mon macbook j'ai configurer mon routeur Linksys WRT300N en relais de ma livebox j'ai donner le meme nom au routeur et a la box puis j'ai brancher un cable ethernet a mon PC que j'ai branché a la prise bleu du routeur dans le préférence système (onglet TCP/IP serveur DNS) j'ai mis l'adresse du serveur de la Livebox ( on trouve toute ces info en ouvrant le CMD dans éxécuter ou en faisant une recherche dans le menu démarré ou en tapant l'adresse ip de la box dans la barre de saisie d'adresse de son moteur de recherche l'identifiant et le mot de passe est le meme pour tous : admin: IDENTIFIANT admin: MOT DE PASSE  ) sur CMD taper ipconfig/all 
A+


----------



## Erravid (5 Mars 2010)

Bonjour ! Je me permets de poster ici même sans jus de pomme, car j'ai un soucis avec mon bouton d'alimentation qui m'oblige à devoir vérifier si la carte mère est toujours ok. Je veux donc trouver ces pins on/off sur la carte mère (c'est un MacBook Pro de mars 2008, donc pas unibody). Malgré les précieuses indications et photos que j'ai pu trouver plus haut, je ne vois vraiment pas à quoi peut ressembler ces pins... J'ai cherché partout sur la carte mère. S'agit-il de boutons, de cavaliers, de points de contact... ? Rien qui ressemble à ce qu'il y a sur la photo près de mes ventilateurs...  Par ailleurs, mon bouton d'allumage ne fonctionne que lorsque j'ai le doigt dessus : si j'appuie pour l'allumer, dès que je le relâche, l'ordinateur s'eteint. Si je reste appuyé plus de deux secondes bien sur, la carte mère s'eteint. Mais impossible de démarrer donc. J'ai vérifier la ram, fait un reset en appuyant 5/10 sec dessus sans batterie, etc...  Merci beaucoup d'avance !


----------



## Erravid (6 Mars 2010)

Re-bonjour !   Alors j'ai finalement trouvé ces deux petites soudures, qui se trouvaient en fait près du lecteur CD chez moi, et pas du tout près du HDD ou du CPU. Il fallait juste que je cherche l'indication PWR sur la carte mère.   Par ailleurs, ça fait la même chose que lorsque je démarre au bouton, donc j'imagine que mon soucis vint de ma carte mère et non pas juste de mon bouton d'allumage. RIP MacBookPro...


----------



## sarky9 (26 Mars 2010)

salut,
éfféctivement les pins on/off varie en fonction de l'ordinateur sur une photo j'ai vu que les pins était un tous petit bouton mais sur mon ordinateur c'est deux petite soudure pour ta carte mère je ne comprend pas trop bien ce qui ce passe ton ordinateur ne fonctionne que si tu reste le doigt appuyé dessus c'est ça ??? personnellement mes parents on chacun un macbook gris avec coque en métal (si j'ai bien compris tu possède un du même genre) et il n'ont pas encore eu ce problème là. si ton problème n'est pas résolue je serais ravie de te rendre service  as tu téléphoné a apple pour essayer de résoudre ton problème car si il est encore sous apple care il pourrons te l'échanger contre un ordi tous neuf (N° Apple : 0805 540 003) voila si ça peut t'aider  : )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h55 ----------

autan pour moi j'avais mal vu le modèle de ton ordi ^^. Ma mère ayant eu un ordinateur de ce type  elle n'a jamais eu ce genre de problème non plus


----------



## sarky9 (4 Janvier 2011)

desole pour la reponse si tardive je ne sais pas si c'est toujours d'actualité mais pour moi cela vient plutot d'un probleme d'alimentation que de carte mere est ce que tu as essayé d'apeller apple si tu as apple care il pourrons peut etre te le remplacer ou t'aider a faire une mise a jour ou autre. sinon tu peut toujours essayer de le brancher mais d'enlever la batterie ca peut peut tre fonctionner a voir mais je ne garanti rien excuse moi encore a bientot


----------



## sarky9 (3 Octobre 2011)

bonjour as tu réussi a régler ton problème sur ton macbook pro quand as tu fait ???


----------

